# How long can Peacock stay in 1 gal



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Okay I got a new juvinile peacock cichlid and put him in my 60 gallon tank. One of my fish tore him up pretty bad so I took him out and put him in the only tank I had, a 1 gallon with no filter, just a airstone. I then got rid of the mean fish. The peacock has been in the tank for 3 or 4 days now with salt in the water to heal his fins. He's eating and seems to be doing okay. When should I put him in the main tank and how long is it okay for him to stay in the 1 gal tank? And also I started with cichlids before researching and realized I had picked some wrong fish. I want a more peaceful tank with peacocks but I started with mbuna so I'm weeding them out. I got rid of a bumblebee and African jewelfish. I have a johanni still that doesn't seam aggressive at the moment, do they ALWAYS get aggressive?


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

I've never had to try it..but I would think, as long as you change out maybe a cup or 2 of warm water (primed) a day and monitor the temp (or add a small heater if you have one),..you could keep it as long as needed..within reason.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I would change out 50% of the water volume daily.
In theory, he could stay in there a few weeks if you keep up the water quality.

The big issue is whether he will get beat up again upon reintroduction. What's your full stocklist?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

A 5 gallon bucket with an airstone would be better. I wouldn't feed during this time.


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> A 5 gallon bucket with an airstone would be better. I wouldn't feed during this time.


HAha..I know you weren't trying to be funny but,..that is a good point!


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Well I have been changing 50 percent every other day and adding the water from the main tank rather than the sink. That way I know its the right pH and hardness and what not. I have a sulfur head peacock, yellow lab, albino socolofi, johanni(closely monitoring his aggressiveness), a red zebra(also closely monitoring),what I'm guessing is a cobalt blue, a female jacobfeibourgi peacock, and idk what the other peacock is. It is brown and black striped with blue fins and a blue head. I think it may be a German red that hasn't colored up yet.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You need to stop adding water from the main tank. That water is constantly being circulated through your filtration, and your bacteria is able to break down trace ammonia. You're introducing that water into a 1 gallon that has no means to deal with it. Similar to the idea behind not drip acclimating your fish...

What is the difference in pH/hardness from your tap and tank? What do you do to alter it? If you do buffer, do so to the 1/2 gallon you use for water changes(step that up to daily) and you're good to go. Still think you need to step up to a 5 gallon bucket, though, and fill it up with 3 gallons or so.



> HAha..I know you weren't trying to be funny but,..that is a good point!


Totally not trying to be funny! But it kinda is :wink: Still better than a 1 gallon.


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Well in my attempt to not have a bacterial bloom in the tank I took the gravel from the main tank as well as the water so the gravel had the bacteria to deal with the ammonia. Because my fish does poop which also causes ammonia... I don't really do anything to the tank except have crushed coral but the little tank has that too. Idk it just made since to me to keep the water exactly the same as the tank I'm going to be adding him to...


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Also,what do you mean not drip acclimating? I don't drip acclimate but why shouldn't you?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd definitely put the fish in a 5G bucket with heater and filter. I don't see how he can ever succeed in the original tank. Probably need to remove the aggressive ones before trying to add peaceful ones.


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Okay as i said before I removed the fish that was a bully. As of right now the other fish are not aggressive. Why should I get rid of them if they arent aggressive? If i wouldve known before i got them then i wouldnt have gotten them but now that i have them Im just watching them.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I know you've removed the bully, but unfortunately someone else may take on the new role now that he is gone as you have fish that are not compatible together. Are they juveniles? How big are they in inches? If 2.5 inches or smaller, juveniles. Often we will see posts of a seemingly peaceful tank for up to 6 months even, and then once the fish sexually mature, all **** breaks loose literally overnight. You won't be able to mix the mbuna with the peacocks long term, and you won't be able to reintroduce your injured peacock in the setup you currently have. Yes, johanni & zebras are aggressive and will never work with peacocks.You have to go with either mbuna (zebras, johanni) or go with peacocks/haps, not both. Remove one group or the other, and start over with your stocking. What are your plans long term on stocking the tank?


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

I know someone who has a successful tank with these fish as well as peacocks. It can work although it may. The red zebra is almost full grown and doesn't show aggressiveness. The johanni is right about 2.5. I'm trying it because sometimes it can be successful. My plan is to keep whatever mbunas I have that will play nice and then all peacocks for the rest.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

A mix of Aulonocara and mbuna has failed for most. The strikes you have against you are-
Too small of a tank
Mature mbuna upon introduction
Aggressive mbuna choices
Singles of each species

The advice given may sound negative or harsh, but advice from hobbyists who have had the same issues or read the 'same' post a hundred times. If you're attempting such an ambitious setup, know that you'll need at least one 1/preferably 2 hospital/removal tanks. Be prepared for losses.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Enjoy your tank!


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

I know that it doesn't work often but I know that it does work sometimes. I didn't go on here to get lectured about my tank. I have two fish that are mean most of the time. Okay, well as of right now they aren't so I'm not going to get rid of them until they are


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think Members were just trying to help because you asked about an injured fish.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

I like that you are watching the aggressive suspects. I had to remove a group of Red Fin Borleyi I had housed some mbuna because of stress. There was no damage to any of them, but it was clear they weren't coloring or breeding. When the big male should have looked bright and beautiful, he looked like a female still. My point is that you should watch for stress and damage through aggression.

I did have a tank several years back with a breeding group of Acei (mbuna) and Flametails (Peacocks). Both were happy and breeding like rabbits. But Acei are on the lower side of aggression. It is possible to mix mbuna with peacocks (more likely to not work), but it takes a watchful eye with the willingness to make a change IF/WHEN things go south. If your mbuna are calm and stay that way, enjoy them. If they decide to become combative at any point, you will know what to do.

Keep us posted, I am curious to see how this tank progresses.


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you, that's all I am trying to do. I have removed two mbuna in the past because of the aggression. But zi don't see any problems now. I added the peacock back in and he seems to be doing all right. He was turning white and swimming at the top in the 1 gal so I put him back in the main tank since the bully was gone. No one even seemed to notice he was there. He got his color back and now he goes right up with the others when I feed them. Still watching but since the red zebra is almost grown I think it isn't going to be aggressive. 
The red zebra is always digging holes in the gravel and minding its on business lol. I'm a little worried that the johanni Kay become aggressive because that's what everyone says but he isn't showing any of signs yet. He's about 2 1/2 inches right now.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

IME the holes the Red Zebra is digging is related to mating behavior. This is the time I would be most vigilant of it.


----------



## Jordankayla93 (Nov 7, 2014)

That's what I thought too but it the red zebra has been doing it for about 2 months and the blue johanni just started doing it too.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

It is still related to mating behavior. The poor fella doesn't have anyone to invite over though. That would frustrate me.... 8)


----------

